# Using "bad habits" as a reward



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Mucho loves "stealing" socks and bits of paper! When he finds one (usually because we haven't closed a door to a room) he will grab it and gleefully run back to his bed for a chew session.

He's a good boy and always gives it up (sometimes willingly, sometimes I have to raise my voice, but he's never guarded it strongly).

It's a bad habit that I'd like to stamp out, but it's not *that* bad - as long as we keep doors closed and the house tidy.

I was wondering though, if the drive to munch on socks and bits of paper is a really deep one, if I could use it as a huge reward. Seeing that I always tell him off when I see him, I wonder how he would feel when I actually gave him a sheet of paper to play with.

Is this a good idea or will it lead to him trying even harder to find those things in the house?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah if you give him those items as a reward, heill think it's ok. The idea is to give him an appropriate chew toy.


----------



## IceLadi (Mar 22, 2013)

Not sure if it's a great idea - definitely would not do it with socks or other clothing so that there's no confusion there. I made the mistake of giving a Lab puppy an old sandal after he chewed its mate and Never broke her desire for shoes. But about the paper... 

I started giving Piper rewards of index cards, folding them into shapes and sometimes even sailing them through the air to her. She loves the reward, and doesn't go after paper anymore. Thought it was flukey, but maybe it will work for you too. I also giver her an occasional empty paper towel roll when she's been really good while I'm working or something else that requires patience. 

Good luck! 

Nina


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah I thought so about socks, there's no way he can know which socks are the allowed ones.

Empty toilet rolls sound fun though. I love that he immediately goes to his bed and quiets down.

Are there any proper, edible products that enthrall havanese as much as paper does?


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

We can't give paper or cardboard because Zelda will immediately swallow it. But we used a paper towel in puppy class to teach "drop it." She was too distracted to take a toy so we told the trainer that she goes nuts for any paper product. The trainer grabbed a paper towel from the clean up station and was shocked at how ridiculously high value it was 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

I will admit to sometimes turning a blind eye when Diva steals socks... she is so cute and they bring her such joy... and she knows she shouldn't have them so it keeps her out of my hair for a bit! Bad doggy mom...


----------



## Sadie'sMom (Jul 10, 2013)

Sadie is a kleenex and paper towel hog. If one is left where she can get it, it will end up in a shredded pile. She doesn't seem to eat it, just shreds it. One of Sadie's favorite ways to get attention when she is being ignored is to go to the bathroom, pull a towel off the towel rack and bring it into where you are ignoring her, lay down in front of you, and start chewing on it. Any move to retrieve the towel results in a chase to the dining room where she will circle the table with it to stay away from you. We have learned that if you leave the room, she will drop whatever she has and follow to see where you are going. It's just one of her little games she plays and we take it in stride.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, Charlie is a shredder as well. I've been training "leave it" on and off. He's getting good at everything except if I drop a tissue. Then if I'm not quick enough to put my foot on it, it's in shreds all over the grass.

I wouldn't encourage anything like this, you need clear boundaries between what it's ok to chew and what must not be chewed.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey is my sock thief. She doesn't chew holes in them so I just let her do it. I just go gather socks once a day. My laundry basket is on the floor and it gives her something to do while I'm working. Its funny she only takes out the socks. Who needs to buy toys when you have socks! Maddie only really likes balls. Neither rip up paper but will play for a while with the roll. They have ruined a few shoes so I try to keep them out of reach.They have never gotten into any garbage can so I'm grateful for that.


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

OK, an update. I won't ever give him paper because he does shred it (we found when he tore a hole in a paper folder at his mouth reach - no biggie).

But when I leave the house I'll hide a sock somewhere he'll find it. He won't shred or open holes, and I take it away when I come back, but I think it's helped with his being alone time.


----------

